# Switchboard installation



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

The power from the battery goes to the single terminal at the top, and the 3 wires at the bottom feed the individual circuits. But first, you need check that it is rated for marine use, and that its' ampacity, per circuit and combined, is sufficient for the devices that it will supply.


----------



## Gaz (Feb 8, 2011)

DexterII said:


> The power from the battery goes to the single terminal at the top, and the 3 wires at the bottom feed the individual circuits. But first, you need check that it is rated for marine use, and that its' ampacity, per circuit and combined, is sufficient for the devices that it will supply.




Thanks for your reply,
I bought the switchboard from a boat supply shop and as for the amps it is all sufficient. 
I'm assuming positive would go to the top terminal but what about negative?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, the positive lead from the battery goes to the top lead on the board, the negative terminal or ground on each device goes back the negative terminal of the battery, and none of these terminals should come in contact with any component of your boat.


----------

